# Went to a temp agency today



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm posting this here because it took a lot for me to just walk through the door. I had called yesterday to make an appointment and I was really nervous on the phone. Plus, I knew that it would take about two hours and involve an informal interview of sorts. I was so worried that I would embarass myself. Most of my social anxiety involves me being worried that I will appear nervous to others, or that my voice will sound shaky or I will freeze up and not be able to speak because I am hyperventilating. By the time I arrived, the fear had me in it's grip and I was pretty tense and had trouble smiling. I'm pretty sure I made her a little nervous simply because I was so nervous, and I hate when I do that. She was nice enough about it, in fact she may have not thought anything at all except that maybe I was just nervous about coming in for whatever reason. I spent most of the time alone in a little room with the door closed taking computer-based exams, which didn't bother me at all. I've taken similar tests at other temp agencies, and had even taken the tests at this temp agencies years ago.

The best part is, I may have a job! If so, it will be at the same hospital where I first started my career in IT back in 99. This is really ideal for me, and I can't believe my good luck! I used to really enjoy working there, it was actually a temp assignment through a different agency, and I wouldn't feel that intimidated about going back. Any other place would produce a lot of anxiety, but since I've already spent a good deal of time working there and have good memories, I would actually enjoy going back! I feel really confident about it. I can't believe I may be returning to work. I'll know for sure tomorrow morning, if so this is really going to help my self esteem. I've been unemployed for 10 months now, the longest I've ever been unemployed, mainly because I've been to freaked out to look for work after loosing my last job.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Living in Darkness,

I hope it works out! I am back at where I was a contractor and I love it (although the meetings give me SA real bad)! It's a learning experience.


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, the recruiter called this morning and told me I got the job. She said all I had to do was go in to take a drug screen and a tb test. Then she calls back 10 minutes later and tells me that the hospital found records on me and that I'm not eligible to return to work there. I'm so disapointed and it's got me really depressed. I really thought I left on good terms there. I have burned so many bridges. I'm not welcome back at any of the companies I've worked at far the past five years. I always left on bad terms, I thought this was the one place where everything was cool.

I don't guess a hospital could use your medical records as a reason to deny you employment, could they? Say you went in for a overdose or a suicide attempt or something, then later tried to get a job at that hospital, could they look at your medical records?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that things did not go so well. I think that they would be going a little too far in terms of seeking employment to be checking medical records. Drug screening is another thing altogether. There are plenty of IT jobs that you could go for, not necessarily in hospitals.

Was this what happened to you?


----------



## travo (May 20, 2004)

Don't be down on yourself, you were doing something hard and did it. 

As for the hospital thing... I don't think it's legal to look at other people's medical records? Hmmm


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Was this what happened to you?


Yea, I was in the emergency room at the same hospital earlier this year for something that could affect employment. I've been thinking about it though, and I'm probably just being paranoid. I think it is illegal to use medical records. Do you work in IT as well?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That still sounds weird to have the hospital do something like that - who knows :stu. I never really gave hospital positions a second glance.

I do work in IT, by the way. I know there are a lot of good jobs outside of hospitals. At least that is what I have seen - there happen to be a lot of hospitals in my area.


----------



## peace81 (Apr 23, 2004)

I need to break out of my shell, I have problems picking up the phone and walking into a place to ask about a job it's so pathetic.


----------



## VeronicaM (Dec 4, 2005)

How can hospital medical records affect your ability to get a job?

Did you sign medical release forms? 

I'm baffled by all of this.


----------

